# Is my Tegu Nocturnal



## smange (Oct 7, 2011)

My Tegu is buried all day and only comes out at night, he is there in the morning and within ten minutes after feeding disappears back under the substrate. I am worried that we never get interaction as he is never about in the day and I dont want to disturb him when he is buried. Is this normal?


----------



## Sirhc401 (Oct 16, 2011)

Tegus are dinural. However they will burrow or hide for security, when they feel like coming out they will. It took our tegu 2 months before he started coming out all the time. Now he only burrows at night for bedtime


----------

